# Magic Lantern Gets 4K Video Working on the EOS 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

```
It looks like Magic Lantern has done it again, this time proving that they can get 4K video recording onto the Canon EOS 5D Mark III.</p>
<p>What started as an April Fool’s joke has actually turned out to be reality.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2017/04/magic-lantern-cracks-4k-video-on-the-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-hidden-inside-an-april-fools-joke-is-reality/">Planet5D</a> says of the development:</p>
<blockquote><p>Now, please realize, much of this isn’t like full 4k with choose what ever you want fps, bit rate etc, some is pretty limited and you even have to put up with B&W previews. Here’s a comment from Alex for example “Only the simplest crop mode (1920×1080) h</p>
<p>as good real-time preview. The modes with higher vertical resolutions have color preview too, but it’s not centered (only the top of the frame is shown). In the regular crop_rec branch, there’s also centered 5x zoom. Here I’ve removed it temporarily, as it increased the code complexity quite a bit, but I’ll probably add it later when things will settle.”</p></blockquote>
<p>On the 5D Mark III, you now have the following new resolutions:</p>
<p>* 1920×960 @ 50p (both 1:1 crop and full-frame – 3×3 pixel binning)

* 1920×800 @ 60p (same as above)

* 1920×1080 @ 45p and 48p (3×3 binning)

* 1920×1920 @ 24p (1:1 square crop)

* 3072×1920 @ 24p (1:1 crop)

* 3840×1600 @ 24p (1:1 crop)

* 4096×2560 @ 12.5p (1:1 crop)

* 4096×1440 @ 25p (1:1 crop)

* Full-resolution LiveView: 5796×3870 at 7.4 fps (128ms rolling shutter).</p>
<p>The last feature complements the well-known full-resolution silent pictures – the new implementation will be usable at fast shutter speeds, without the exposure gradient – but with rolling shutter (just like regular LiveView frames).</p>
<p><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2017/04/magic-lantern-cracks-4k-video-on-the-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-hidden-inside-an-april-fools-joke-is-reality/">Read more at Planet5D</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## hubie (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Magic Lantern Gets 4K Onto The EOS 5D Mark III*

And suddenly one can sell his 5d mk iii quite more expensively... :
Just joking... interesting resolutions. 24fps is still usable, nice addon.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Magic Lantern Gets 4K Onto The EOS 5D Mark III*

so is there a clip length cap? can you only record without long buffer delays into cf? so many questions.


----------



## Woody (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't pin any hope on Magic Lantern.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Apr 4, 2017)

This is a pretty awesome feature! ..even though I do not shoot much video. Can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd say the feature is great for those who like to play with the hardware, and I am one who does that.

But, for production work, there are better options. Overheating will likely be a problem if you take it out on a hot day.


----------



## msatter (Apr 4, 2017)

Awesome that ML did manage this!


----------



## Jaccop (Apr 4, 2017)

I hope thay can make it also on the 1dx ore 7dmii


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2017)

As usual ML proving canon is doing everything to protect higher end cameras. Also if that firmware works, value of 5D mk3 on used market will go up.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Apr 4, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> As usual ML proving canon is doing everything to protect higher end cameras.



Well sometimes yes and no. But they are not about to release a feature half baked. So even if they do want to have a feature and its not ready just yet. They will not include it. Thats said the 5D4 is certainly one of those that makes you wonder could they have just released it with better 4k instead of waiting till now.


----------



## Nakean (Apr 4, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> As usual ML proving canon is doing everything to protect higher end cameras. Also if that firmware works, value of 5D mk3 on used market will go up.



Lol, you're funny. I don't disagree the protect their cine line but to point to a firmware update that isn't production proven, Only films for seconds at a time and has come 5 years after a camera's release is pretty hilarious!


----------



## asl (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice.
I wonder most about the upcoming 6d II, if that is released with out 4K. will it be possible to implemented later or will it be some how physical incapable of doing 4K.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd say the feature is great for those who like to play with the hardware, and I am one who does that.
> 
> But, for production work, there are better options. Overheating will likely be a problem if you take it out on a hot day.



I've had great luck with 1080 RAW for production work, less overheating than when using H.264. I would expect the same for 2.5K RAW from the new hack once it matures, but I wouldn't expect more than that.


----------



## padam (Apr 4, 2017)

asl said:


> Nice.
> I wonder most about the upcoming 6d II, if that is released with out 4K. will it be possible to implemented later or will it be some how physical incapable of doing 4K.


It will be capable of 4K, but in the past the 6D was inferior to the 5DIII in terms of video. So it might do 4K, but it might not be as good of a 4K (otherwise there is little reason to choose the 5DIV over the 6DII for video)

So it is unknown if they will keep on differentiating the two models, the swivel touch LCD with DPAF is surely going to be a nice feature with the 6DII, but they might limit it in some other ways.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 5, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> As usual ML proving canon is doing everything to protect higher end cameras. Also if that firmware works, value of 5D mk3 on used market will go up.



Right!

because canon should have released the 5D Mark III with 4K at 12.5fps and half the liveview screen working.


----------



## tron (Apr 5, 2017)

Nakean said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > As usual ML proving canon is doing everything to protect higher end cameras. Also if that firmware works, value of 5D mk3 on used market will go up.
> ...


I think it is more than obvious that the "5 years after" is due to the slight detail that they did not have the inside information that Canon has for ... their own products.


----------



## tron (Apr 5, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Nakean said:
> ...


I do not give Canon too much credit. I reacted to the fact that you seemed to give ML team too little credit. They have accomplished way too much for non Canon employees... (and working part time too)...


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 5, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Nakean said:
> ...



if it's also like most other companies, the firmware developers probably have a very short window in which to work on each camera specifically, so they have more the blinders on to what the hardware may accomplish or may not.

also everything has to be tested thoroughly, then translated to multiple languages, manuals created,etc.

let's assume the average time in development is 2 or so years, that means at any one particular point in time there's 6-8 DSLR's, 2-3 MILC's and probably around 3-5 P&S cameras. Their involvement in each camera may be measured in terms of months.

the ML group had 5+ years to look through the 5D .. yes, they have less assets and less information to what the hardware does or can do, but they also have zero time constraints.


----------



## tron (Apr 6, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


The ML group also do it on their free time.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 22, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



doing it on your free time with no insider info turns 5+ years of ML time into like 3-4 months of Canon engineering time, if even


----------

